# Sundown SAE-1100.5



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Sundown Audio SAE-1100.5 Five Channel Amplifier | eBay

Brand new in box. I would use it myself but it turns out the the specs I found before ordering it were way off on the length due to a typo in the manual. It's not 12.8" long, it is 21.8"


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Nevermind. Got a local buyer.


----------

